# Regal cinema Grimsby 03/13



## Simon_sanigar (Mar 27, 2013)

Back ground History,

The cinema first opened in 1937 as the Regal with 1,966 seats, and was renamed the ABC in 1961.

In 1966, the former stalls were converted into a supermarket, with the cinema occupying the original balcony area.

By 1980, there were three screens, with 300 seats in screen one, 225 in screen two and 125 in screen three, and it went through a number of operators following that, including Cannon, Classic, and MGM, and was then known again as ABC, before becoming an Odeon in 2001, following a £100,000 rebranding scheme.

The Odeon closed in December 2004 and Kwik Save in May 2007.

It lay dormant for eight years before Shropshire businessman Trevor Harris renovated it and opened it as the Regal Cinema in August 2009.

But it closed just weeks later, with Mr Harris saying it would cost tens of thousands more pounds to properly restore it to its former glory.


Relaxing Explore Around for the Derelict Cinema, I had only been to this Cinema twice when it was in use the first Film i saw was Star wars and my very last film in 2009 when the cinema only lasted for 1 month was The Proposal Such a shame just after nearly 4 years this place has gone down very Quick with Water damage,theft & damage In the near future The cinema will be used as something else as the Old kwick save under the cinema is being currently turned into an in door Skate park. 

Was very dark inside! so some pictures will not turn out Great.

























































































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 27, 2013)

Something's up with your links...you need the IMG codes...


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Mar 27, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Something's up with your links...you need the IMG codes...



Yea sorted them now My bad oops  Lol


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 27, 2013)

nice one mate looks like you had fun


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 27, 2013)

Hope you didn't make a lot of noise crunching your popcorn when secca were about!


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Mar 27, 2013)

urban phantom said:


> nice one mate looks like you had fun



Thanks Was very fun in deed


----------



## skankypants (Mar 28, 2013)

Not a bad effort there ...


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks like you caught a smack deal on 1 of them! LOL
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Faing (Mar 28, 2013)

them shots actally mademe remmember the smell of the place, how weird is that? i like the shot of fremo looking to the dock tower. thank for posting.almost 50 years sin i was first in there.


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Mar 28, 2013)

Faing said:


> them shots actally mademe remmember the smell of the place, how weird is that? i like the shot of fremo looking to the dock tower. thank for posting.almost 50 years sin i was first in there.



50 years?wow!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 29, 2013)

That looked lke a great visit,brill photos.


----------

